# what happened to bag end subwoofer topic ?



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

?


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

This?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21169


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

maybe there was another and it got removed.

it must be that one.

thank you


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

zukiaudio said:


> maybe there was another and it got removed.
> 
> it must be that one.
> 
> thank you


There was another one. I had posted a clip from their website poking fun at their descriptions written in really poor broken English. I don't know why it disappeared, didn't seem that bad. But, oh well.


----------

